# [Orlando] Game seeking players!



## Dayspire (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking to start up a brand new game (Exalted - Second Edition preferred, but can also do some others, Mutants and Masterminds, Champions, Vampire).  Currently we have myself and one player, hoping for three or four more.  Friday or Saturday night would be best (more time to play!).  PM me for more details.

Thanks!


----------

